# Sheephead in Choctawhatchee River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone familiar with sheephead fishing in the Choctawhatchee River?

I'm interested in learning how it's done, bait used, general areas that are best (not looking for your honey hole) and another information that would be helpful


----------

